# Funktionale Anforderungen in Bachelor Arbeit wie darstellen ?



## jhjh (14. Apr 2019)

Moin,

im Rahmen meiner Abschlussarbeit habe ich eine Software entwickelt und bin gerade beim Verfassen meiner Arbeit. Ursprünglich war meine Denkweise wie folgt:

-> Ich definiere die Anforderungen (Funktional u. Nicht Funtkional)

-> Ich entwerfe meine Software anhand der Anforderungen

-> Ich implementiere anhand des Entwurfs

-> Ich teste die Implementierung

Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass die Anforderungen nicht statisch sind und ich nach einer Möglichkeit suche, diese Anforderungen entsprechen darzustellen. Heißt: Die Anforderungen müssen währen der Entwicklungsphase anhand von Problemen die aufgetreten sind aktualisiert werden bzw. neue Anforderungen entstehen die mehr oder weniger an den alten Anforderungen anknüpfen. Ich mache das mal konkret an 2 Beispielen fest

Anf_1 : Möglichkeit einen neuen Kunden über ein Formular anzulegen. Der Kunde erhält auf einer Google Maps Karte einen Marker (Wohnort des Kunden)

Während des Implementierungsphase wird festgestellt, dass nicht jeder Kundenmarker exakt platziert werden kann. Also der Kundenmarker ist dann villeicht 10 – 20 Meter von dem Haus entfernt.  Es entsteht eine neue Anforderung -> Möglichkeit einen Kundenmarker zu verschieben

Anf_2: Falls sich der Benutzer einem Kunden in einem bestimmten Radius (z.B. 8 Metern) nähert, soll dieser Marker die Farbe ändern.

Währen der Testphase wird festgestellt, dass sich bei ca. 5 – 10 % der Kundenmarker nicht verfärbt hat, obwohl sich der Benutzer in dem Kundenradius befand. Schlechter GPS Empfang kann ein Grund gewesen sein. Es entsteht eine neue Anforderung -> Tracking der gesamten Stecke. Über Google Maps kann die zurückgelegte Strecke eingesehen werden. Es können somit vom Benutzer Rückschlüsse gezogen werden, ob ein noch nicht besuchter Kunde evtl. doch schon besucht wurde.

So wie mache ich das jetzt am besten ?

Wenn ich die neuen Anforderungen zu den alten Anforderungen einfach dazu packen, würde es ja quasi bedeuten, dass ich in der Anforderungsanalyse schon in die Zukunft sehen konnte!

Alternative könnte ich die Anforderungen nach der Entwicklung neu setzen

Funktionale Anforderungen (Vorerst)

….

Entwicklung

…

Funktionale Anforderungen (Neu)

Und falls ja: würdet Ihr zu den neuen Anforderungen NUR die neuen Anforderungen reinnehmen ? Dann wären die Anforderungen aber nicht wirklich kompakt und würden in der Arbeit verteilt vorliegen,  auch irgendwie doof. Würde ich zu den neuen Anforderungen die alten auch noch dazunehmen, wäre das aber alles ein wenig überladen!

Naja, wie würdet ihr vorgehen ?

Schönen Sonntag! =)


----------

